# Going to DSS in August



## Corky (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a 'hold' on DSS in late August. I've never been to DSS, and wonder if anyone can tell me the good and bad of this resort.

I'd like to bring my 7 & 8 year old grand children along.  Will the Disney characters show up at this resort. Would you suggest going to a different one?

Since I've never actually gone to Disney before, I'd appreciate any information you are willing to share re: tickets, food, activities, etc.

Also, are there any hidden charges?  Can't afford to break the bank.

Thanks.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 3, 2008)

Saratoga Springs is very nice. What size unit are you holding? The 1 bedrooms are around 700 to 800 square feet. The 2 bedrooms are closer to 1100 square feet. 

Saratoga has a themed zero entry pool with slide at the main pool at the Springs section of the resort. In the Grandstand section there is a nice pool with a water pop jet play area. Both the Springs and the Grandstand area are not a bad walk to the shopping and restaurants of the resort. If you want to be close to downtown Disney, ask for Congress Park. We always call DVC member services and make a request for either the Springs or Grandstand sections. They don't guarantee a certain area, but if you put in a request, they try hard to do it. I've found the earlier you check in, the better your chances are for getting the room/area you want. Don't forget that there is a $95.00 resort services fee when you trade into WDW DVC via Interval. If you don't want to rent a car, you'll have access to Disney's Magical Express to and from the airport. 

Usually the Disney characters are mainly in the parks. The one exeption might be if you booked a character breakfast/meal at a resort restaurant and see the characters at the restaurant or if you happened to walk by and get a glimpse.

Here are some sites to help you plan:

www.allearsnet.com
www.disboards.com
www.mousesavers.com

Here's a nice site with some room tours of the DVC resorts:

www.tagrel.com


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 8, 2008)

The only DVC resort at WDW that has characters is BCV, for the breakfast. 

You can buy discounted tickets thru mousesavers.com, just register and follow the links to undercover tourist. 

When staying at Saratoga Springs, avoid the Carousel section. For small children the Springs section and the first two building of the Grand Stand is best.


----------

